# View DBS Home page from iphone app?



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

How do I view the DBS home page from within the iPhone app?

I'm looking for the stories and announcements on http://www.dbstalk.com/

It seems you can't back out far enough on the DBS iPhone app to view that page.

Any way to do this?

Thanks.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll assume the iPhone app is similar to the Android app. From the main forum page select "special interest" and then "news".


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

"redsoxfan26" said:


> I'll assume the iPhone app is similar to the Android app. From the main forum page select "special interest" and then "news".


Thanks I don't think I ever would have found that.


----------

